

Ask HN: Review my startup, lishman.com - lishy

lishman source is a platform for describing and annotating real source code.<p>It can be used for tutorials, user guides, project documentation etc.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lishman.com&#x2F;project&#x2F;185#card&#x2F;451 introduces the concept.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lishman.com&#x2F;project&#x2F;185#card&#x2F;454&#x2F;file&#x2F;7997 provides an example of how it can be used.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.lishman.com&#x2F; has some more information about the application.<p>Any feedback would be very much appreciated.
======
pdx
Clickable...

Introduces the concept.
[http://www.lishman.com/project/185#card/451](http://www.lishman.com/project/185#card/451)

Provides an example of how it can be used.
[http://www.lishman.com/project/185#card/454/file/7997](http://www.lishman.com/project/185#card/454/file/7997)

Some more information about the application.
[http://blog.lishman.com](http://blog.lishman.com)

~~~
lishy
Much better. Thanks pdx.

------
kohanz
I like the concept. This would be especially useful for documenting ramp-up
guides for new developers.

I didn't see this feature, although I'm sure you've thought of it, but it
would be nice to be able to point to and highlight specific lines of code,
with arrows and color, to lead the reader from the annotation on the right to
the code on the left.

~~~
lishy
Thanks for your reply kohanz. If you click on the underlined words in
[http://www.lishman.com/project/185#card/571/file/8007](http://www.lishman.com/project/185#card/571/file/8007)
a relevant section of the source code will be highlighted. I am looking to
improve this with different types of highlighting in the future.

------
wanghq
I am not sure if you have provided, but could imagine the integration with
github should be very useful.

If you or your users could document some popular open source projects, and
prove that that's an efficient way to learn something, that will help the
adoption.

~~~
lishy
Integrating with version control systems, such as git, is quite high on my
list of things to do (but it's a big list). My next move is to try and get
other users to add their content onto the website, and github seems like an
excellent place to start.

Also, you mention about proving that it is an efficient way to learn. That's a
good point. Rather than assuming that people will like the format I should try
to prove that it works, maybe by providing a comparison with some existing
documentation.

Thanks wanghq.

